

LaunchRock is posting job offerings in their HTTP response - ziodave
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2095754/launchrock-hiring.png

======
ziodave
Try for yourself:

    
    
        curl http://platform.launchrock.com/v1/createSiteUserChannelLink -I

------
polysaturate
Is this becoming the norm? I'd hate to think that this is a good way to filter
applications to top developers.

------
seamoss
It's funny. That is all.

